# Carshow in Dallas Sept 1st



## DTMotorwerks (Jul 25, 2002)

VDUB Addiction is holding a car show on Sept. 1st 
and yes even though its thrown by a VDUB enthusist they do have a BMW class.

Name of the Show is 
Autoerscheinen

held at:
TBC
8625 N. Stemmons Freeway
Dallas, TX 75247

$20.00 to show your vehicle
$25.00 on day of event
$5.00 Spectators 
and $1 of everyones entrance fees will be donated to 
The Susan G. Koman Breast Cancer Foundation

I will post more information as i receive it. 
or you can e-mail 
[email protected]


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

might wanna get the name of the charity correct...


----------



## DTMotorwerks (Jul 25, 2002)

the name of the charity is correct. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DTMotorwerks said:


> *the name of the charity is correct. :thumbup: *


:tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *:tsk: *


I shouldn't help but this was just gnawing at me.

http://www.komen.org/


----------

